
Is Open Source Open to Women? - knowbody
http://www.toptal.com/open-source/is-open-source-open-to-women
======
dudul
" If men and women are equally intelligent, statistically speaking, then out
of the smartest ten people in the world, five should be male and five should
be female."

This is false. Females are less represented on both the extreme low end and
extreme high end of IQ. While it is true that the average IQ is roughly the
same for women and men this is because most women are around the same average
value, while there are much more men at the top end and lower ends (i.e. most
geniuses are men and most idiots are men). So the 10 smartest people in the
world are most likely all men.

